# battery recommendations



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

so the gto battery died today while as was at work, guess because i was in the car during my lunch break playing music and didnt turn it on.

since i bought it, it was on my list to change because i noticed the slured starts.

anyways im not sure what battery to get , i live in connecticut and it does get cold.

my future mods are just full exhaust system air intake possibly a light sound system and new rotors and brakes.
decided i say what i was planning on getting so it doesnt affect me later on.

any suggestions? 
also i would like to know specs i should look for like cca for the gto

thanks in advance.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Everyone has their own opinion on which is the best battery out there and you'll get a variety of answers. Is cost an issue? Do you want a reliable battery that will last you, that comes with a good warranty that has a hefty price tag that carries the cost of 1-1/2 to nearly two batteries? Or do you want one that has a warranty nearly the same for a consider amount less? If cost is not an issue then many swear by optima. With that comes a price of 180 or so plus the right to say I have an Optima!! 

If you want a good battery without the high cost that will offer you a 7 year warranty with a 50 month replacement for a cost of about 120.00 (dealer price) you may want to consider Delco's Professional Battery. ACDelco | Batteries | Professional Series Battery

This is NOT the same OEM battery that came in the GTO. No matter what battery you consider I would stay away from the cheaper line of batteries you can find at parts places. I would be gun shy of a Die-Hard as well. Consider the CCA, the higher the better. For me it's an easy choice I go with whats worked for 30+ years with not a single complaint... Delco.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Optima 35 red top thats what I have it is a direct fit no bending your battery terminals. I was going to replace the stock one with the same one thinking it was the way to go, nope the dealership quoted me the same price as an Optima, so I called up Autozone.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ill be getting the yellow top Optima this weekend. Ill let you know how that goes pretty soon.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Optima is the only way to go but if you're not looking to spend that much anything other than a battery built by exide will be fine. They are total and absolute junk!


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

anyways thanks for all the help
i ended up buying a diehard platinum
since i went into autozone and the customer service was more then terrible there were long lines and i watched as the clerk was helping the customer i was like hell no.
i didntg even see any optima batteries.
my dad and his friend also said not to go there because they sell garbage.

so i went to sears auto center.
they did the battery and stuff.
i cant believe they charge 13 dollars to install the battery especially one that costs 190 dollars such bull****.
anyways while i was there i decided to get my olil change done. i dont really have time to go to the dealer and set appoitments.
so i did it there they charged 750 a quart for mobile one.
ran me 53 dollars. then the oil change it self costed 27 dollars.

the entire service ran me about 303 dollars. uhhh.

atop of taking over a hour and half to get the work done.

now before they did the oil change i seen them get it onto the lift and i watched the tech through the window.
i seen him under the car for over 10 minutes doing something.
then he called the other guy over.
i got out of my seat the same time i thought maybe there done because i watched him under there for a while, i couldnt see exactly what was being done.
NOPE 
he called me into the shop to tell me that i "have a oil and tranmission fluid leak"
i said OK while he touched some liquid from under the car and showed me.

now i find it a bit hard to believe that i actually have this "leak" because ive had my gto since october and not once seen any fluid anywhere inside of my garage.
i dont drive it hard and since i bought it there has been less then 1000 miles even put on it.

so basically its been parked allot of the time.
how could i have a leak and NOT see any fluid in my garage?
im sure it would stain the garage floor nicely too.

i know they work on commission there because i applied for a job and had 2 interviews there so i know.

anyways beyond that the goat moves a little bit more swift and starting up is a breeze. compared to previously.

i need a bit more help as to what i should look for concerning this "oil and transmission leak"

i know a thing or 2 about cars i spent my whole hs years working in the shop and my senior year basically running it and servicing cars the thing that sucks is i dont have my own tools or jack.

im a bit upset to hear about some leak i hope it wasnt a leak and more of some bull**** scam they were trying to pull, there is no way in hell will i go back to that shop.
the clerk loved my car but he said 6 cyclinder even after the receipt and car look up info said v8. shows how much they know about cars there.


----------

